# http://del.icio.us/ : can access this in work but not at home.



## cerberos (26 Nov 2007)

I can access this in work but not at home. I have checked the firewall and explorer, Firefox will not open it either.

Help appreciated.

C


----------



## ClubMan (26 Nov 2007)

*Re: http://del.icio.us/*

What happens if you do _Start > Run > cmd.exe _and then run 

ping del.icio.us

If you don't get something like:

 Pinging del.icio.us [69.147.76.140] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 69.147.76.140: bytes=32 time=3637ms TTL=49
Reply from 69.147.76.140: bytes=32 time=179ms TTL=49
Reply from 69.147.76.140: bytes=32 time=190ms TTL=49
Reply from 69.147.76.140: bytes=32 time=178ms TTL=49

Ping statistics for 69.147.76.140:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 178ms, Maximum = 3637ms, Average = 1046ms
 
then something is blocking access to the site/server.


----------



## cerberos (26 Nov 2007)

*Re: http://del.icio.us/*

ping works ok


----------



## ClubMan (26 Nov 2007)

*Re: http://del.icio.us/*

Try 

 telnet del.icio.us 80

type in a few characters and hit return a few times. What happens? Do you see any _HTML _before the connection is closed?


----------



## cerberos (26 Nov 2007)

*Re: http://del.icio.us/*

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
C:\Documents and Settings\Tom>telnet deli.icio.us 80
Connecting To deli.icio.us...Could not open connection to the host, on port 80:
Connect failed

no html


----------



## ClubMan (26 Nov 2007)

*Re: http://del.icio.us/*

Something is blocking acces to it so - are you sure that it's not the firewall? Or a malware/virus/trojan/rootkit etc. infection?

Are you accessing the net via an _ISP _proxy? If so can you bypass this temporarily and see if that helps?


----------



## cerberos (26 Nov 2007)

*Re: http://del.icio.us/*

turned off firewall, still no good, don't know what else to try


----------



## ClubMan (26 Nov 2007)

*Re: http://del.icio.us/*

Scan for infections just in case?

Can you try another _PC_/laptop on your home connection?


----------



## cerberos (27 Nov 2007)

*Re: http://del.icio.us/*

tried  2nd PC - same result, logged query with NTL


----------



## shipibo (27 Nov 2007)

*Re: http://del.icio.us/*

My two pennies .....

Looks like web site is down, but server is up .. tried to access myself, and get white page only.





C:\>
C:\>
C:\>
C:\>ping del.icio.us

Pinging del.icio.us [69.147.76.140] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 69.147.76.140: bytes=32 time=235ms TTL=52
Reply from 69.147.76.140: bytes=32 time=352ms TTL=52
Reply from 69.147.76.140: bytes=32 time=186ms TTL=52
Reply from 69.147.76.140: bytes=32 time=268ms TTL=52

Ping statistics for 69.147.76.140:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 186ms, Maximum = 352ms, Average = 260ms

C:\>tracert del.icio.us

Tracing route to del.icio.us [69.147.76.140]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  4     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  5     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  6     *        *     ^C
C:\>nslookup del.icio.us
*** Can't find server name for address 192.168.1.1: Non-existent domain
*** Default servers are not available
Server:  UnKnown
Address:  192.168.1.1

Non-authoritative answer:
Name:    del.icio.us
Address:  69.147.76.140


C:\>tracert 69.147.76.140

Tracing route to web1.del.vip.re1.yahoo.net [69.147.76.140]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  4     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  5     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  6     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  7     *     ^C
C:\>


----------



## ClubMan (27 Nov 2007)

*Re: http://del.icio.us/*

Site works fine for me right now. 

If web access to the site is failing on both _PCs _then that certainly suggests that the problem lies with something from the router out.


----------



## shipibo (27 Nov 2007)

*Re: http://del.icio.us/*

I still can,t connect .... and am also on NTL !!!


----------



## ClubMan (28 Nov 2007)

*Re: http://del.icio.us/*

I'm on _UTV _can can connect fine. Could _NTL _actually be blocking access for some reason!?


----------



## cerberos (28 Nov 2007)

*Re: http://del.icio.us/*

Can others check accessing this web site please and give result + your ISP name?

It is a worthwhile exercise as this site is a very useful site.
C


----------



## ClubMan (28 Nov 2007)

*Re: http://del.icio.us/*

I can also access it on a work leased line.


----------



## Guest125 (28 Nov 2007)

*Re: http://del.icio.us/*

I accessed it I'm on Eircom BB.


----------



## lyonsie (28 Nov 2007)

*Re: http://del.icio.us/*

I can access it too.... but havn't a clue what it's about..... am not very comp literate..... obvious.
Maybe it would be of benefit to me, have lots in my 'bookmark' dropdown, maybe I could do it differently....
Any help...


----------



## celticsteven (28 Nov 2007)

Yes can also access it, on Perlico broadband via wireless router


----------



## cerberos (29 Nov 2007)

NTL support are investigating since Wed and still no answer yet, any other NTL BB cusomers out there, can you try plz?
C


----------



## tt225 (1 Dec 2007)

cerberos said:


> any other NTL BB cusomers out there, can you try plz?
> C



I'm on NTL BB also.  Can't see a website using either Opera or IE.

Ping works fine, so does tracert (24 hops, 203 ms total).  Not sure about telnet - I can open the console but when I hit any key some text seems to flash up on the first line way too quick to read, and the connection is closed.

I can use a random proxy (from ) and connect to the site that way, so NTL would seem to be blocking.  If you need to get to the site this is a way of accessing it.


----------



## ajapale (1 Dec 2007)

del.icio.us definition *From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia* for anyone who doesnt know what that site is about.
[broken link removed] URL [broken link removed]   Type of site Online social bookmarking   Registration Optional   Owner Yahoo! Inc.   Created by Joshua Schachter   The website *del.icio.us* (pronounced as "delicious") is a social bookmarking web service for storing, sharing, and discovering web bookmarks. The site was founded by Joshua Schachter in late 2003, and was acquired by Yahoo! in 2005.


----------



## cerberos (1 Dec 2007)

Thz TT225 I can get it through proxy.org

No word from NTL yet


----------



## ClubMan (2 Dec 2007)

Seems bizarre that they might be blocking it. If they are then presumably it's simple an error on their part or something?


----------



## cerberos (5 Dec 2007)

Update: 
NTL cannot connnect from their Irish network to the site but can from their Belgium network and are trying to find out why this is the case.
C:


----------

